# Game 28: Los Angeles Lakers (8-19) vs Golden State Warriors (23-3)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Not gonna watch the game.
Refuse to indulge in this crap.
Hope that SwaggyP shoots at least 30 FGAs.
And a Lakers win, off course.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This one is going to get really ugly really fast.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I will watch a little just to see how Byron handles the Kobe minutes issue


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

@Ballscientist

Warriors have best record in league. If Lakers win Lakers best team in the NBA?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Most efficient, well executed quarter of basketball we've had all year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just tuning in. Nice to see us up 16. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 91-70 late in the 3rd. Wow. This is awesome.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> This one is going to get really ugly really fast.


For the Warriors.

I must say, this is the most I have enjoyed a Lakers game in...well, about three years.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

All of the haters are gonna come out tonight and say this game is evidence that Kobe is the problem. But even a broken clock gets the time right twice a day.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*This game makes the Lakers fans (including Lakers girls) a merry Christmas!!*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"We were like kids in a candy store. We got to play our game tonight"- Nick Young postgame


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Enjoyable game. Much needed for the team. I love Kobe but I hope he realizes taking 25-30 shots is not the way to go.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> All of the haters are gonna come out tonight and say this game is evidence that Kobe is the problem. But even a broken clock gets the time right twice a day.





> Opponents have outscored the Lakers by 13.3 points per 100 possessions with Bryant on the floor, per NBA.com. The Lakers have flipped that figure almost on its head when Kobe sits, destroying teams by about 11 points per 100 possessions





> As usual, Lakers guard Nick Young, who scored 15 points, was the most outspoken.
> 
> “Some guys just played like ‘Django Unchained' -- they were free tonight,” he said.
> 
> ...


oh my god


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Love Swaggy P.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> All of the haters are gonna come out tonight and say this game is evidence that Kobe is the problem. But even a broken clock gets the time right twice a day.


Your broken clock analogy is ridiculous, and Kobe is the problem. I think that's fairly evident.

No, this team isn't anything special without him either. It's not like they are going to reel off ten wins in a row. Everything clicked last night and the Warriors played badly. But the fact that the Lakers felt free without him around (didn't need Nick Young to tell me that, it was obvious watching the game), and that they finally had fun playing basketball, speaks volumes about how the Lakers need to proceed the next season in a half.

I love Kobe, not a hater as you would paint me. But even to the most ardent Kobe fan, it must be obvious he is not a team player and he hurts the team on the court, in 2014.

Let's get real here.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> All of the haters are gonna come out tonight and say this game is evidence that Kobe is the problem. But even a broken clock gets the time right twice a day.


not a hater here but I think there might just be something to spreading the ball around and keeping it moving on offense that may have contributed to the outcome


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

They will shoot 40% next time without Kobe, and lose. Then no one will say anything about Kobe being the problem.

I'm not going to invest too much in a single game. Yes, Kobe has shot too much, but his removal isn't the elixir. Just a hot shooting game, nothing more.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Your broken clock analogy is ridiculous, and Kobe is the problem. I think that's fairly evident.
> 
> No, this team isn't anything special without him either. It's not like they are going to reel off ten wins in a row. Everything clicked last night and the Warriors played badly. But the fact that the Lakers felt free without him around (didn't need Nick Young to tell me that, it was obvious watching the game), and that they finally had fun playing basketball, speaks volumes about how the Lakers need to proceed the next season in a half.
> 
> ...


To say that Kobe can and should adjust his game is one thing, but to say the team is worse with him playing is an opinion that's very hard to respect. Teams game plan for him and the Warriors game plan was thrown out the window without him. If this lineup went out for a 10 game stretch they'd be a lot easier to guard.

And probably won't shoot 60% from 3 or whatever it was.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

if Kobe decided to become Portland Pippen this team would be a whole lot better


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> if Kobe decided to become Portland Pippen this team would be a whole lot better


That seems excessive. He's still an elite one on one scorer and Pippen never was. Maybe New Orleans Jamal Mashburn. Portland Pippen had Steve Smith, Damon Stoudamire, Rasheed Wallace... better offensive players than Carlos Boozer, Jeremy Lin and Swagger.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not saying the team would be good, saying they would be better than the awful they are now


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> *To say that Kobe can and should adjust his game*


LOL stop right there, when has he EVER done that? :laugh:

Sometimes he will pull the ol' pout and pass it all game long to try to prove some arcane point, but Kobe will always be jacking up ill-advised shots. That's the nature of the guy.

As I said above, this team lacks talent. They had a great game last night but that won't last. I get it.

But it was fun to watch and the players had fun too. That was basically my point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The season is early. There's still time. 

I think you guys have a shot at the title this year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I understand a three team Durant, Lebron, Love for Nash and a couple second rounders deal is in the works


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> The season is early. There's still time.
> 
> I think you guys have a shot at the title this year.



Nobody is questioning that. We're always a threat.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Why does the discussion always go to the extremes? I don't think this is team is suddenly going to be contenders without Kobe, nor do I want Kobe to play 40 minutes a game. Is it unreasonable to have Kobe play and NOT shoot 30 times?

I would like to see Kobe return, play 30 min a game and partake in the team offense (which we saw for the first time last night). It seems clear to everyone other than Kobe and Byron that this would be the best case.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Why does the discussion always go to the extremes? I don't think this is team is suddenly going to be contenders without Kobe, nor do I want Kobe to play 40 minutes a game. Is it unreasonable to have Kobe play and NOT shoot 30 times?
> 
> I would like to see Kobe return, play 30 min a game and partake in the team offense (which we saw for the first time last night). It seems clear to everyone other than Kobe and Byron that this would be the best case.


People's ego... they take a stance and in the process of defending it result easily to mocking and especially in this case hyperbole. Not to mention people have knee jerk reactions that they'll retract a week later.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> LOL stop right there, when has he EVER done that? :laugh:
> 
> Sometimes he will pull the ol' pout and pass it all game long to try to prove some arcane point, but Kobe will always be jacking up ill-advised shots. That's the nature of the guy.
> 
> ...


The Kobe on 2009 was not the same Kobe of 2006 and was not the same Kobe of 2000. If you disagree, I won't try to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I understand a three team Durant, Lebron, Love for Nash and a couple second rounders deal is in the works


Non starter. I hate giving up draft picks.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The Kobe on 2009 was not the same Kobe of 2006 and was not the same Kobe of 2000. If you disagree, I won't try to convince you otherwise.


Kobe has adjusted his game from time to time but not too any great degree and not to the level that would be required this year. With the exception of the Shaq-era, he's always been far and away the best player on the team and dominated the ball and the shots. He is still far and away the best player on this team but that isn't saying much. Kobe is worse than he was two years ago and there's no Gasol, Odom, or even Bynum on this team. The strategy of Kobe dominating the ball and the shots has become gradually less effective over time with Kobe's decline and the decline of our overall talent. We barely snuck into the playoffs two years ago with that strategy and I don't even think we'll come close this year if Kobe keeps playing this way. The problem is that I don't see a good alternative. I'd be pleasantly surprised if Kobe relented a little and took 5-8 fewer shots per game, let Lin run the offense more, and made our offense less predictable and dependent on him. However, even if he did that ala Portland Pippen, I don't know how much it would help his defense. He'd have more energy, sure, but Pippen appeared to have more left in the tank athletically in his mid 30s than Kobe does and I'm wondering if the trade off would be worth it. Right now, it sure as hell would be but I don't expect Kobe to shoot 37% the entire year. Do we have enough offense to overcome Kobe's decreased role and would we gain enough from him on the defensive end to make it worthwhile?


----------

